# Are Sharkbite fittings reusable?



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

To me, the key here is how dirty the valve openings are. Is the internal parts clean. If it's been sitting in a relativity clean environment then I'd use it.

Guys around here use push fit caps on tub spout rough ins. Over time the get coated with texture and taping compound and are installed and removed multiple times. This is the test condition you refer to.


----------



## Eagle One (Feb 11, 2011)

So it sounds like you are saying if the pipes were clean at the time of entry into the fitting, then it should be clean inside the fitting and good to reuse, right? I am still not clear on why the manufacturer calls it "testing". What is being "tested"?


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Eagle One said:


> So it sounds like you are saying if the pipes were clean at the time of entry into the fitting, then it should be clean inside the fitting and good to reuse, right? I am still not clear on why the manufacturer calls it "testing". What is being "tested"?


I haven't read the website. But as a plumber, I use shark bits for temporary purposes such as testing a water system for leaks prior to drywall.
Unlike a copper cap, sharkbite caps can be reused multiple times. However, they are saying that every time it is reused, the fitting is slightly compromised and will eventually fail.
If you have only used this valve once, I wouldn't hesitate to reuse it
be sure it, and the pipe are clean as per manufactuer docs.


----------



## Eagle One (Feb 11, 2011)

Ah, I see what you are saying now. Thanks for clarifying.

Yes, the fitting should be clean as it was installed on clean pipes (no tape or other matter) so I will go ahead and use it again for what I need. Thanks for the comments. :smile:


----------



## kb3ca (Aug 22, 2008)

Just my humble opinion but I woiuldn't put any used fitting, especially a shark byte, in an area that wasn't observable unless leaking would not be a problem
In that particular area. I would play it safe an use a new one.


----------



## Eagle One (Feb 11, 2011)

That is a valid opinion too and something I have thought about considering I can get a new one for $10 or less. I suppose I could keep the other as an emergency backup. Thanks for the feedback on this.


----------

